# Tubs for crickets and dubias



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I have a storage unit with 6 drawers in it. It is meant to be for like toy storage in a kids bedroom. Like this - Buy 3 x 2 Solid Pine Storage Boxes at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Children's storage and toy boxes, Children's storage and toy boxes, Children's storage and toy boxes, Children's storage and toy boxes.. I am looking to start breeding crickets and dubias and I wondered if I would be able to use the tubs in this unit. The only problem that I can see with this is that the tubs aren't completely tight to the top of the unit, so the is about a 1 inch gap between the top of the tub and the wood. I just wondered if there would be any chance of the roahces or crickets being able to get out of the tubs and escape?

Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


----------



## Paul112 (Apr 6, 2007)

If the tubs are smooth plastic, dubias shouldn't be able to get out, although you could add a line of vaseline around the top edge just in case.

I wouldn't try crickets in an open tub that was under 2ft high, personally. If there's a gap, they'll try to get out!


Best,
Paul


----------



## Jimmy P (Mar 14, 2012)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I have a storage unit with 6 drawers in it. It is meant to be for like toy storage in a kids bedroom. Like this - Buy 3 x 2 Solid Pine Storage Boxes at Argos.co.uk - Your Online Shop for Children's storage and toy boxes, Children's storage and toy boxes, Children's storage and toy boxes, Children's storage and toy boxes.. I am looking to start breeding crickets and dubias and I wondered if I would be able to use the tubs in this unit. The only problem that I can see with this is that the tubs aren't completely tight to the top of the unit, so the is about a 1 inch gap between the top of the tub and the wood. I just wondered if there would be any chance of the roahces or crickets being able to get out of the tubs and escape?
> 
> Thanks for any replies:2thumb:


As Paul said Dubias would be fine, either vaseline or just normally parcel tape around the top should be ok, Crickets need something more secure or else you'll have them running riot round your house :lol2:

Thanks

James


----------

